# Der etwas andere Rutenständer



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

Ich hoffe das ich euch nicht mit dem X-ten Rutenständer langweile.
So hat es angefangen,





Die ersten Bohr und Säge versuche.

_Das Profil für Steckruten habe ich verändert damit die Blanks nicht mehr als nötig zerkratzt werden_


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

_Das Profil für Steckruten habe ich verändert damit die Blanks nicht mehr als nötig zerkratzt werden




_


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Das Gerippe.


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

_Die Anprobe der Sortimenskästen.
Wenn einer sich Fragt warum so viele?

Erstens : Männer sind Jäger und Sammler.
Zweitens : Zu viele gibt es nicht höchsten die falschen.




_


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

_Oben eine große Klappe für Schnur und co.
auch Krimskrams genannt.
Auf die Klappe kommt die Rutentasche oder Rodpot Tasche.
Ich habe bewusst eine offene Struktur gewählt damit sich die diversen Teile nicht in der hintersten Ecke verstecken können.




_


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

_mal von der anderen Seite.




_


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

_Das Profil für Steckruten habe ich verändert damit die Blanks nicht mehr als nötig zerkratzt werden. In die Rundungen werden noch Fensterdichgummis geklebt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Ein Kasten mit Deckel für den Krimskrams.


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

_Anprobe noch ohne Lack








_


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Hut ab, geile Arbeit!#6


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

_Lackierung mit Parkettlack seidenmatt.






So ich hoffe es gefällt euch .
Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Gruß Gerd
_


----------



## Stumbe (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Respekt. Sehr gute Aufteilung, gute Übersichtlichkeit und alles durchdacht. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## malecón (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Schöne Arbeit #r !

 ... viele Funktionen, weil von allen Seiten zugänglich - und trotzdem wegen der Rollen platzsparend in die Ecke zu stellen.

 Super Idee #6

 Uli


----------



## boot (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Schaut sehr gut aus#6,hast echt gut gemacht|bigeyes,frohes neues.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Moin Moin 
eine sehr schön arbeit und die rundungen noch angefast#6


----------



## donak (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Muss mich anschließen,  solide Arbeit. Hut ab.


----------



## thanatos (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

#6 hast dir echt viel Mühe gemacht ,top !


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

wow! #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> eine sehr schön arbeit und die rundungen noch angefast#6



Das macht man als Tischler,Holzwurm oder Schreiner nun mal so

Gefällt mir aber auch gut#6


----------



## panfu (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Sehr schön geworden!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Meefo 46 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Moin 

Klasse einfach nur Klasse .#6


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## madpraesi (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Wunderbar wirklich super das Teil #6#r aber eine Frage hätte ich noch. Die Rädergröße reicht die auch mit dem Gewicht noch aus ?
Die sahen auf dem Foto so klein aus oder meine ich das nur.
Ein frohes neues Jahr noch 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Hallo Madpraesi
die kleinen 30mm Möbelrollen sollen je Stück 20 Kg tragen also 80Kg Gesamt. Das müsste reichen sonst würde es teuer . Leichte Ruten ; leichte Rollen ;-) .
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Das macht man als Tischler,Holzwurm oder Schreiner nun mal so
> 
> Gefällt mir aber auch gut#6



Hallo Dorschwilli
nicht nur Schreiner ich als Metaller liebe auch die Rundungen:m
Gruß Gerd


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Dann bekommst du von mir noch ein extra Bienchen


----------



## fordfan1 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Saubere Sache,hast mich da grade auf eine Idee gebracht... |wavey:


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Hallo Fordfan,
das war auch Sinn und Zweck der Übung ich habe oft sehr viele Ideen erhalten und wollte mit der Veröffentlichung auch einmal etwas zurückgeben. 
Gruß Gerd


----------



## wobbler68 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Hallo


Schönes Bauwerk.#6

Die Rundungen könnten aber noch was zum "Anziehen"brauchen.|bigeyes 
So etwas hier.
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Holzzargendichtung-Standard-Braun-5-m/3889773/artikel.html

Dann können die Ruten nicht mehr zerkratzen oder verrutschen.


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Hallo Wobbler,
aber selbstverständlich bleiben die Rundungen nicht nackt ich hatte sie
schon angezogen ;-).









mit vielen Grüßen Gerd


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Ich als gelernter Holzwurm a. D. beurteile es mal so.... *Klasse und logisch durchdacht #6*

Leider habe ich die räumlichen Möglichkeiten nicht es nachzubauen #d

|wavey:


----------



## Fördefischer (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Sehr schickes Teil #6
Für mich als notorischen Doppellinkshänder weit von selbst machbar entfernt befürchte ich |supergri


----------



## Balkongärtner (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der etwas andere Rutenständer*

Klasse Arbeit!
Meine Spinnausrüstung wohnt in meinem Kofferraum und der Rest fliegt in mehreren Futteralen in der Scheune rum.....


----------

